# CorelDraw X4 Trace-Problem



## tomcat2104 (10. August 2009)

Huhu,

auch ich habe im Moment ein Problem mit einer Vektorgrafik. Ich muss bemerken, dass ich ein absoluter Laie bin und für unseren Verein jetzt  ein Wappen in eine Vektordatei umwandeln soll. Die Datei soll dann später von einem Schneideplotter übernommen werden um das Wappen auf Trainingsanzüge pp. zu plotten.
Also nun habe ich mir Corel Draw X4 zugelegt und das Wappen dann importiert.
Dann gibt es im Menü eine Auswahl " in Vektordatei umwandeln". Das habe ich getan. Wenn ich mir das Wappen dann aber vergrößere hat es überall Ecken, Kanten, Dellen, pp.
Was kann ich denn jetzt tun? Weiß jemand Rat? Bin wirklich hilflos.


----------



## ink (10. August 2009)

Moin
Da es sich hier um eine komplett andere Fragestellung als im geposteten Thread habe ich es mal als eigenes Thema verschoben.

MfG


----------



## smileyml (10. August 2009)

Da, wie zu erwarten war die Trace-Funktion eine Programms nur mittelmäßige Qualität liefert, die ein Schneidplotter darüberhinaus gar nicht mögen wird, ist es ratsam, wie so oft, das Logo händisch nachzuzeichnen...und zwar mit Pfaden.
Dabei gilt es wie immer alles über sich nicht (!!) überschneidene Flächen zu realisieren...keine Konturen...keine weiße Flächen die etwas abdecken.

Grüße Marco


----------

